# Kernel does not compile at all [SOLVED] (more or less)

## Replicant

Hi,

today I ran into something strange. It all started with a vanished alsa modules for my nvidia intel8x0. I wanted to rerun make modules (seemed like a good idea to me, although I do not know too much about linux.) Anyway, every attempt of recompiling my current 2.6.10-r6 kernel or a newly emerged 2.6.11-r4 stopped with the message:

box linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 # make

  Using /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 as source for kernel

  /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 is not clean, please run 'make mrproper'

  in the '/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4' directory.

make[1]: *** [prepare2] Error 1

make: *** [_all] Error 2

Doing:

   >make mrproper

   >cp /boot/config.2.6.10 .config

   >make oldconfig

   >make menuconfig

   >make

gave me the same error.

I have to confess that I recently sort of switched to a new gcc ("sort of" because I kind of stumbled into it). Other than that I do not have the slightest idea what may be wrong. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

SvenLast edited by Replicant on Sun Mar 20, 2005 1:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adaptr

You should not run make from the real directory - fix the linux symlink and build it there.

Also check that the correct gcc is being used with gcc-config.

emerge info may also reveal some facts.

----------

## Replicant

OK, fixed the symlink:

box src # ls -l

total 5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   22 Mar 20 13:03 linux -> linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root  680 Mar 20 13:02 linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

Didn't help, though

box linux # make

  Using /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 as source for kernel

  /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 is not clean, please run 'make mrproper'

  in the '/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4' directory.

make[1]: *** [prepare2] Error 1

make: *** [_all] Error 2

Further info:

box linux # gcc-config -c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5

box src # emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2004.0, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Feb 17 2005, 11:22:49)]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X aalib acpi alsa apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts canna cdr crypt cups curl dga directfb divx4linux dnd dvd dvdr emacs emboss encode esd esk fam fbcon flac flash font-server foomaticdb fortran freetype gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 guile icq imagemagick imlib ipv6 jabber jack java joystick jpeg kde leim libg++ libwww lirc mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg mule ncurses nls nptl nvidia oggvorbis opengl oscar oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline samba sdl slang spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex threads tiff tls truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode videos xml xml2 xmms xv zlib"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS

----------

## adaptr

Why on earth are you still running 2004.0 ? 

Update your profile ASAP.

----------

## Replicant

Didn't even know I could/should.

Will look into as soon as possible (off to User Documentation, assuming that it is not as easy as typing one command...)

Sven

Edit: OK, done. Currently emerge sync -ing and emerge -uDpv world -ing.

Edit2: Done, too. Needless to say: Kernel compile still doesn't work.

----------

## Replicant

Apparently for some reason it wouldn't work as su in X. When run from the tty0 it works.

Beats me...

Anyway, thanks for the help, the profile updating alone was worth it.

Sven

----------

